# Luces para discotecas tipo LED



## swift8a1 (Jul 3, 2008)

hola, recientemente he visto en el mercado que se estan utilizando bastante las luces para discoteca y otro tipo de eventos a base de LED. algunas usan 64 leds al tiempo y todos con un alto brillo y proyeccion a gran distancia.

Me gustaria saber si alguien me podria ayudar con información sobre esta nueva tecnologia en luces. como por ejemplo; como podria alimentar los 64 led's sin perder potencia en ninguno de ellos?

y cualquier otro aporte sobre este tema seria muy valioso....

gracias


----------



## MrRaso (Jul 9, 2008)

hola swift8a1 yo tambien estoy trabajando en averiguar eso pero no encuentro nada mi protyecto en cuestion es construir una linterna de LED´s y e oido que eso se hace con circuitos que mandan pulsos de cierta intensidad mas alta que la que soporta el LED pero al ser pulsos tan rápidos que el ojo humano no detecta los leds dan su maximo brillo y no se queman pero lo siento amigo hasta ahi te puedo ayudar yo por que es todo lo que sé del tema haber si pronto nos responden a nuestras dudas jeje suerte!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Luxeon 5W, los mas potentes del mercado, en dealxtreme venden una linterna con uno por 11$, no son caras teniendo en cuenta que no los encontraras por menos de 6€. Venden incluso lamparas de estos leds y los hay tricolor pero creo que de menor potencia.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jul 10, 2008)

Hola, puedo darte algo de información, ya que dispongo de focos de este tipo.

En principio, estos focos, normalmente, utilizan leds de tres colores, Rgb.  Estos leds, dependiendo del fabricante, y de la calidad, van con un driver,  o combinados con series paralelos, para alcanzar el voltaje.

Primero, no te aconsejo te realices los focos a tu aire. En el mercado tienes focos Rgb y controlador dmx, a muy buen precio, mucho mejor que andar comprando el material para hacerte uno.

Por ejemplo, el foco Par56Led, que es el típico, dispone, en casi todas las versiones, de una entrada de control de dmx. Para los que no estén familiarizados con esta tecnología, archiconocida en el mundillo de la iluminación profesional. Cada foco dispone de unos canales asignables mediante swithc.  En el caso de los rgb y direccionando los focos, tendríamos un potenciometro para el rojo, uno para el verde y uno para el azul, otro puede ser el blanco.

Ello nos permite programar los focos para obtener las escenas deseadas. 

Como imaginareis, internamente el foco tendrá un demultiplexor asignable, y ello conectado a los drivers de los led. 

Un rato de estos desmenuzaremos un foco para ver todas sus partes. Saludos.


----------



## RORO (Ago 28, 2009)

TECNICDESO
Muy buena tu respuesta , clara y precisa , yo me he fabricado un pcb de lde  180 en total 60 por color y ahora solo me falta la parte electronica , vende unos kit dmx de cuatro canales , seria bueno tener un pcb para poder fabricarlo te aseguro que sale mas barato que comprar un par , lo otro si se hecha a perder puedes arreglarlo  tu mismo 

saludos


----------



## josefer3d (Sep 3, 2009)

Hola swift8a1, te cuento que tengo una empresa de iluminacion con led de todo tipo los hay muuy eficientes de 100 lx por watt que dan 900 lumene con 10w de consumo y con pulsos PWM 1200 lumen por led estamos haciendo lamparas de 10.000 lumenes y 100w de consumo a 2.4 amperios.
y existen los super led de 100W y 200W con 8.000 y 15.000 lumen por led.
con esto estamos iluminando estadios de futbol.

saludos


----------



## Pablo M P (Nov 11, 2010)

Es interesante en este pdf se muestra con esquemas y muy detallado
Un saludo


----------

